# iMessage : entre Mac et iPhone



## adlc11 (23 Avril 2017)

Bonsoir,

j'ai un petit problème concernant l'affichage de mes contacts dans l'application "Messages" de mon mac (et c'est la même chose dans "Contacts") : lorsque j'enregistre un nouveau numéro sur mon iPhone, il apparaît inconnu à mon Mac. 

Sur mon iPhone, j'ai bien le prénom de la personne qui est affiché, alors que sur mon Mac, ce n'est pas systématique : c'est parfois le numéro de téléphone (ex: +33 6 ...) qui s'affiche, et pas le prénom. Quand je vais vérifier dans l'application "Contacts" (sur Mac), le contact que j'ai ajouté sur mon iPhone n'y apparait pas (alors qu'il est bien présent sur l'iPhone).

Je pense que cela doit venir d'un problème avec iCloud. J'ai déjà essayé de me déconnecter et me reconnecter mais rien n'y fait.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide.

Bonne soirée.


----------

